
The Smart Hiring Standard - joshuacc
http://www.andyrutledge.com/the-smart-hiring-standard.php
======
thetylerhayes
"Smart people can sometimes make stupid choices. Don’t let stupid choices be
the foundation for your department, your company, your work environment, or
your life."

Words every founder should carry in their wallet.

